

Ask HN: Health Insurance for Entrepreneurs? - avand

I left my "real job" over a year ago and I've been bootstrapping ever since. For the most part, I've been able to get by without the benefits of a full-time job. However, I find that health insurance is just too expensive as an individual. Are there any plans out there that are affordable for entrepreneurs like myself?
======
curt
Get real "insurance", just buy a catastrophic plan, ie high deductible. Pay
for everything else with cash, ask for a discount because of it, you'll be
amazed at how much drugs and doctors visits are discounted if you pay cash at
the visit so they don't have to do the paperwork.

------
tnorthcutt
Look into something with an HSA (Health Savings Account). That lets you put
pretax money into an account to pay for medical expenses, and will have a
relatively high deductible (and thus a lower premium).

~~~
uncleira
www.selfdirectedhsa.com

------
mcrittenden
What would be affordable for you?

~~~
avand
My sister is also self-employed and I believe she pays ~$600/mo. That's too
much. I'd like to get the best coverage I can for $200/mo tops.

